# Presidents Day Storm?



## wa-loaf (Feb 10, 2010)

Too early?


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 10, 2010)

It WILL snow since my Son has a SG at Bristol and I have a 5 hour drive home!!!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 10, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Too early?



Loafy, what have you heard? been too caught up in this one today.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 10, 2010)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Loafy, what have you heard? been too caught up in this one today.



Just heard something on the radio and the 10 days seem to have some snow showing for Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## jaja111 (Feb 10, 2010)

Buffalo NWS hints at maybe a repeat (or would this be a threepeat..... maybe even a fourpeat?)

"NEXT SYNOPTIC SYSTEM TO AFFECT THE AREA WILL PASS BY TO OUR SOUTH 
MONDAY INTO TUESDAY. THIS MAY WIND UP AS ANOTHER COASTAL LOW...BUT 
SHOULD PROLONG THE NORTHWEST FLOW PATTERN ACROSS THE REGION THROUGH 
THE END OF THE PERIOD. "


----------



## Glenn (Feb 11, 2010)

I heard rumblings. I may have to bring the skis back from VT. This may be a really good chance to finally meet up with the AZ Sundown crew.....I have Monday off.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 11, 2010)

Not likely.  Looks like the folks to the South will "benefit" from this one, although this one also seems to be way moisture starved compared to the last couple.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 11, 2010)

It'll probably hit the snow belt again (VA / MD / PA / NJ) and miss us in the barren north.

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 11, 2010)

WJenness said:


> It'll probably hit the *snow belt again (VA / MD / PA / NJ)* and miss us in the barren north.
> 
> -w


That's pretty funny


----------



## drjeff (Feb 11, 2010)

WJenness said:


> It'll probably hit the snow belt again (VA / MD / PA / NJ) and miss us in the barren north.
> 
> -w



This one right now looks like that even the VA/MD/PA snowbelt will be too far North for this one.  Plus this storm as of now looks to have a real small amount of potential moisture associated with it.


----------



## ta&idaho (Feb 11, 2010)

drjeff said:


> This one right now looks like that even the VA/MD/PA snowbelt will be too far North for this one.  Plus this storm as of now looks to have a real small amount of potential moisture associated with it.



Indeed, the new snow belt is TX/LA/AR/MS/AL/GA/SC.  Southern Appallachia is the new Alleghenies...


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 11, 2010)

ta&idaho said:


> Indeed, the new snow belt is *TX/LA/AR/MS/AL/GA/SC*.  Southern Appallachia is the new Alleghenies...


LOL :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 11, 2010)

Cannot wait to get back up to Stowe in a couple of weeks.  winter is sucking right now for anywhere, but there in New England.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 11, 2010)

Stowe needs snow


----------



## Madroch (Feb 11, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Stowe needs snow



Yeah-- my second annual late April pilgramage to the Mecca of the Front Four is in jeapardy.  They really need some snow, and a lot of it.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 12, 2010)

Weatherman calling this another mid Atlantic storm. I'm not even going to get exicted about it. I refuse to set myself up for another failure.


----------



## billski (Feb 12, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Stowe needs snow


 
Are you crazy?  It's skiing quite fine.   What made you say that?


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 13, 2010)

It's looking much better to get snow out of this one.  Latest trend today has been favorable so we'll see if that continues Sunday!  

Cheers!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 13, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> It's looking much better to get snow out of this one.  Latest trend today has been favorable so we'll see if that continues Sunday!
> 
> Cheers!



tease!


----------



## billski (Feb 14, 2010)

so here I am sitting in central nj with about a foot of new snow all around.  They can't even push it back from the suburban side roads sufficiently.   More snow on the way. Hoping this storm works out.  Tbolt needs it too!


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 14, 2010)

billski said:


> They can't even push it back from the suburban side roads sufficiently.!


Isn't that just amazing???


----------



## billski (Feb 14, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Isn't that just amazing???


 indeed quite amazing.  Especially for a state which owns plow equipment, unlike GA or FL.  Go figure.

p.s, if your response was intended to be sarcastic, it was lost in the bits...


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 14, 2010)

billski said:


> indeed quite amazing.  Especially for a state which owns plow equipment, unlike GA or FL.  Go figure.
> 
> p.s, if your response was intended to be sarcastic, it was lost in the bits...



skiing down here on tuesday bill?


----------



## billski (Feb 15, 2010)

ZYDECORICH said:


> skiing down here on tuesday bill?


 Tied up with family obligations  or I would definitely be out..  Have you noticed whenever I go somewhere it snows?   So now we're looking at another dumpage in NJ tonight.  Hmmm.  I'm just waiting for the call from the Olympic Organizing Committe....


----------

